# Is your Maltese your baby---literally?



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Hi everybody. Today i was holding Bella and breathing in her fur and an overwhelming sense of peace just washed over me. I got Bella because I wanted a baby girl (im talking about a human baby girl) but I'm not married and I'm still in school completing my Masters, and unfortuntely, I don't have the resources to adopt on my own. Did anyone else get a maltese because they want a child? I'm just curious. I've been getting a lot of strange looks lately because I baby Bella like crazy, but no one seems to realize that she _is_ my baby.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty is my "empty nest" baby. My son is getting married in3 weeks and lives far away. My daughter just moved to Utah and my house is empty. Ty fills that void. We sit in the rocking chair and rock at night. I kiss and cuddle him like I used to my skin kids







. My honey thinks I've gone off the deep end


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah, my girls are my babies. A lot of my relatives think I'm nuts. To them a dog is a dog. My aunt told me over the weekend I should breed Nikki so I can get some of my money back. She doesn't seem to get it. At least my mom and dad understand. In my immediate family our pets have always been a part of our family. My mom and dad are the girls grandparents. I'm having my mom make Lexi and Nikki x-mas stockings.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

This is how attached I am: My friend is going to Italy soon and wanted me to go, but told me she knows I can't leave Bella for that long. Well, I don't have the money for Mc Donalds, much less Italy, but she's right. I might not ever leave Bella over night. I can't imagine.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

My mom has always called Bella her "grand-dogger" so i guess she understands


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I didn't plan on my first Maltese, Rosebud, to be my substitute baby but it sort of turned out that way. K & C are even more so, especially Catcher, since he is just sooo baby-like. And I, too, love to hold him close and breathe in his scent.... This breed is just so baby-like that it is easy to treat them like babies. They are so sensitive and sweet. I have to speak softly to mine. If my voice is raised at all, Catcher's little ears go down and he looks scared. I have to be gentle with them..... esp. Catcher.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

After having 2 human baby boys, I want a human baby girl too! Hubby says no more. So now I have my furry girls. I love to do their hair and sew for them. It fills the void somewhat. Although I'd still like a little baby girl with blue eyes and curly brown hair.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I think my nurturing instincts started to kick in right before I got Bella. I just needed to take care of something. It seems like most girls my age have children already or soon will. They also get a little defensive when I say Bella is my baby, but she is! I can't help it I'm so in love with her. I hold her on her back and cradle her like I would a baby and my family informs me that it's time I have a "real" child. My family loves her but they do see her the same way I do.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well, when I left Australia to come to live here in the US I left behind both my adult son and daughter and two wonderful grandchildren and my little Malt x Alfred. My hubby never had children so he inherited a distant instant family and he is just like their own father and grandpa to all of them, he has met them and loves them as they all do him. He wanted to bring Alfred back with us after our last trip down under but we just couldn't take him away from our little grandson because they are inseparable and grew together from baby and puppyhood. When we came back the house was just so empty so we decided to get ourselves our own little Malt, so along came Scooby Doo, and yes he is our special little baby, we love him like he is a human baby and treat him so as well. He has brought so much joy and love into our lives and we love him with all our hearts.























Here is a picture I took today after we had been to the store, and yep we bought him an new toy, as always, and he is standing up waiting to have it given to him the way he always does.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sprites my baby


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

i know what you mean, i needed my furbaby. now that i have her i feel so fullfilled. i rock my malitda and sing to her,







just like i use to do with my skinkids. everyone thinks i am nuts, i take her everywhere i go. if she isn't welcome i don't go. she brings so much love to me.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Another thought on this topc (great thread!).... Malts are just so humanlike. I hardly even think of mine as canine. There are days on the weekend when I may not even see another human if I am here all day. And I almost expect them to talk. They know everything I say and do and we just have such a great life together. They pick up on everything... I can't get anything passed them. They know what I'm going to do before I do it. They know every signal that I give that I don't even realize I'm doing. 

I've also heard that Malts are baby-like because their weight at 5-7 pounds or so is the weight of a newborn baby.


----------



## RAZMO (Dec 23, 2004)

WE don't even go out to dinner any more because we feel bad leaving our Jasmine. She is a little person in a little dog suit. My son calls her a sissy dog because we baby her so much. I swear she reads our minds because sometimes she knows what we are going to say before we say it. Does any one know how hard it is to type with a Malt on your lap? LOL


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

My husband and I decided we don't want to have children of our own so our dogs are definitely our babies. We spoil them rotten and I really don't care if people think we are insane for loving them so much. I usually look at them like they are crazy not to love their dogs as much as I love mine. I sometimes wonder how I went so long without a dog! I really couldn't imagine my life without them.. they are such a huge part of everything I do. My sister, husband and I are going to visit my parents in a week and we are taking all 3 of the dogs with us.. my parents wouldn't dream of us _not_ bringing the grandpuppies home to see them. My parents rock because they totally get how we feel about our dogs.. some of our other relatives aren't so understanding which means they will rarely get a visit from us now.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut and Tic are my little boys














This is just the wrong time to have children for me, and these guys are my babies







Peanut especially, I swear he's human. Call me crazy, but I talk to them all the time, and sometimes I think Peanut really understands me...He's just the sweetest thing. When I sneeze, he comes running from across the house to give me a kiss on the cheek and to check if I'm okay. I love these guys







My mom even carries them around like babies. It's the not so subtle hint that it's time for some grand-babies


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Another thought on this topc (great thread!).... Malts are just so humanlike. I hardly even think of mine as canine. There are days on the weekend when I may not even see another human if I am here all day. And I almost expect them to talk. They know everything I say and do and we just have such a great life together. They pick up on everything... I can't put anything past them. They know what I'm going to do before I do it. They know every signal that I give that I don't even realize I'm doing.
> 
> 
> > I can relate to you here K/C
> ...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley is absolutely my little baby boy, without a doubt - even though he probably doesn't like being called a 'baby' anymore because he's a whole 15 months old now! I'm trying to call him my little man now so he doesn't get offended!

I didn't intend for him to be my baby when I got him, but since I did, I have kind of realised that at my age (35) and given the fact I am single with nothing on the horizon, I probably wont get to have children of my own - it makes me sad sometimes, but Harley fills that gap for me. If I have a bad day at work, I know everything is going to be ok when I get home because he will be here waiting to give me kisses & cuddles & cheer me up









I too am lucky that my family understand - my parents are his grandparents & his 'nana' comes to get him every afternoon from my house to look after him - I collect him on my way home from work. Weekends sometimes it's just me & him the whole time, unless we go out for a drive or coffee with friends - I will rarely go out without him at weekends - it's 'our' time, and if I do, I will always check to see if his 'nana' can look after him for a couple of hours.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Jul 8 2005, 05:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, I can just see all that.... a cute mental picture!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex is our little baby too. We have to be careful too about what we are talking about. He understands way too much.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone for sharing, I'm so glad Im not crazy







I'm really only starting a business so Bella can go to work with me, so maybe I take it to the extreme, but I feel normal here at the forum knowing you all aren't making fun of me







Bella really has become my child and its good to know that you understand she needs a car seat and clothes, and that she really does have quite a vocabulary  By the way, now that I know others feel the way I do, I am inspired I am going to go ahead and get Bella that stroller the next time I have some money..who cares if some people stare!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Does anyone else think their Malt LOOKS human? I remarked to my hubby a few weeks ago that Beastie no longer looks like a dog to me. I perceive his face as human now. It simply "looks" human. This is a remarriage for my husband and me, and we were too old to have skinkids together. Hubby is like a father and grandfather to my kids and grandkids (and had none of his own), but having Beastie is like having a child of our own together. He is OURS. I know that makes sense to all of you, but I don't say things like that to "outsiders".


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@Jul 8 2005, 09:33 PM
> *Thanks everyone for sharing, I'm so glad Im not crazy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I know what you mean about the stroller and stares... My high school reunion is due next summer and I thought if I go, I'll take K & C (its a few hundred miles) and we'll go by car. And I was daydreaming about it and picturing my attending with K & C in a stroller.... everyone will surely think I'm nuts but I don't care!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Jul 8 2005, 08:37 PM
> *Does anyone else think their Malt LOOKS human? I don't say things like that to "outsiders".
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 8 2005, 08:40 PM
> *I know what you mean about the stroller and stares... My high school reunion is due next summer and I thought if I go, I'll take K & C (its a few hundred miles) and we'll go by car. And I was daydreaming about it and picturing my attending with K & C in a stroller.... everyone will surely think I'm nuts but I don't care!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79593*


[/QUOTE]

This is exactly why I post here







Yes, sometimes Bella look human, and she often sounds human too! K&C's mom..you should definitely take them to your reunion!! I know that would keep everyone from getting bored


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I just have to add that in the last post I qouted two people successfully and I have never gotten that to work before!!! YES! Maybe I'm not computer illiterate


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

This is a great thread. Miko is totally our baby. My nurturing instict started to kick in a few years ago, but we can't really have children right now due to school reasons. So we got Miko 2 yrs ago after getting married and we totally love him. My parents and in-laws are annoyed with us because we dote on him and take him EVERYWHERE. I just feel so bad leaving him at home. I don't know how I will be a working mom!! We are going to have children in a year or two, so now I am worried about how my Miko will get along with children but I know it will work if we are determined.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@Jul 9 2005, 12:33 PM
> *Thanks everyone for sharing, I'm so glad Im not crazy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I really admire you for starting your own business! Good for you!! I wish you all the very best!!

This is something I really want to do also & suprise, surprise, for the exact same reason - the business I start will be for Me & for Harley - the sole reason for this will be so that Harley can be with me during the day ALL of the time







Of course, this business is still in it's 'idea' stages & it will be some time before I can get the money together & decide exactly what to do! haha! But, dreams are free







In the mean time, I'm waiting for 'doggy day care' to open in my area - I've already been in touch with the people & as they are still in start-up phase, the day care option is still a few months away


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HarleysMum_@Jul 8 2005, 09:05 PM
> *I really admire you for starting your own business! Good for you!!  I wish you all the very best!!
> This is something I really want to do also & suprise, surprise, for the exact same reason - the business I start will  be for Me & for Harley - the sole reason for this will be so that Harley can be with me during the day ALL of the time
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the support!! I'm also in the idea stage, but I think I've picked out a location and found plenty of suppliers, so I'm soooo excited about that. I need to force myself into the bank this week and talk about my options, I'm terrifed of what they'll say, but I guess its time to take the leap


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Fantastic!! Please be sure to tell us all about it when you get it off the ground!!

Good luck!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > Thanks everyone for sharing, I'm so glad Im not crazy
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Yes, Scrappy is my little boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i also treat gruffi like a baby. he's actually treated more like a baby than the girls. lol. its because HE IS the baby!! and if he wants something from the girls, he'll lay down near them and start crying. 

i know a few of you guys have big dogs too....im surprised that the majority dont treat the big dogs like they treat the little dogs. i know carrie and i have exchanged stories about jasper and gruffi! LOL


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jul 8 2005, 10:01 PM
> *i know a few of you guys have big dogs too....im surprised that the majority dont treat the big dogs like they treat the little dogs.  i know carrie and i have exchanged stories about jasper and gruffi!  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79686*


[/QUOTE]

If I ever get my store off the ground I promise i'll carry stuff for big dogs too! I had a Chow growing up and he was my best friend, love comes in all kinds of packages


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

bellasmommy.....i have seen sooo many chows at work that get a "lion cut" at the groomers....did you ever get that done?? its sooo freakin cute!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jul 8 2005, 10:13 PM
> *bellasmommy.....i have seen sooo many chows at work that get a "lion cut" at the groomers....did you ever get that done??  its sooo freakin cute!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79695*


[/QUOTE]


Oh yeah! Thunder was huge, he was the biggest dog I had ever seen at that time in my life, and it gets so hot in Texas in the summer, so he thad that haircut every summer.
I have a really funny story about that haircut....I lived out in the country when I was around thirteen and one day this guy who was practicing flying his plane kind of crahsed it in our back yard (he was ok, no injuries) and when he got out of the plane, he actually thought Thunder was a lion and got back in the plane. He wasn't delirious or anything, he told us he used to live in Africa and he had seen a lot of lions, and our dog really scared him at first


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

My dog is NOT my baby!

..so what that he sucks on a pacifier

















...and rides in a stroller!

















My dog is not my baby even though I got him instead of one! No we are not trying to make him take the place of the baby we wanted! Why would anyone ever come up with that idea?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

...just kidding of course! Maltese are our babies


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles is our baby indeed. Anything he needs, he gets. If he's in distressed, we stop what were doing to get him settled down. Guess we would have done the same if we ever had kids. 

Puddles came into my life, when I was lonely. The love he has given me can't be described. Our house was a serious place with not much laughter, now we act stupid playing and talking like new parents do. He's my baby boy and always will be. My best friend said "Puddles is the best thing that has ever happen to me", "when I talk about him my face lights up". I have no ideal why I picked a Malt, never really read much about them. But dang sure glad I did, could have not been a more perfect match !

He's always included in my prayers, I believe he's an angel sent to me.


----------



## Tam (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes, Lizzie is our baby. My husband and I do not have children and adopting Lizzie felt a lot like bringing a baby home. She is truly a member of the family (even our cat, Sophie, agrees).


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

It was so nice to read about how much everyone's Maltese means to them. We all have something so precious in common... these wonderful little beings! Tavish is definitely my baby boy. In getting him I realized that while I would someday like to have kids, I think I could be just as happy with only him. He is my constant companion and shadow. I love playing with him, talking to him, walking with him, training him, napping with him, cuddling him, spoiling him. I can't remember what life was like without him. How did I get through the day without his kisses and hugs? I tell him everyday he is Mama's precious angel.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Just like Puddles's Mom, I got Jack because I've been lonely lately. Living so far away from my family and my boyfriend has been hard, and Med School also -- and since I wanted to "stave off" the biological clock that eventually will want kids, I thought a pet would do the trick







So... Jacky. 

He's my baby. I snuggle him, talk to him when I'm all alone, speak to him as if he understands English... all those silly things that mummies do to their babies.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

My husband and I married 15 years ago at "mature" ages. We both had grown children who were married and children of our own were obviously not in our future. 

We rescued a stray lab mix just before we married and she became my husband's buddy until she went to Rainbow Bridge 2 years ago. We acquired Pico 4 years ago and he has become "our child" in a way Gertie never was in spite of my husband's initial reaction to him of a "fou-fou dog". Now, he brings us both so much joy and we both regard him as "our boy".







I see my husband holding and cuddling and talking to Pico and caring for him in a way he never did his skin-kids due to early divorce. He has learned how to be tender and patient just like you do with human offspring. 

Of course, he tells everyone how I spoil Pico but if the truth were told it would be a different story. We both still miss Gertie.....she was a very special dog in many ways, but Pico lives his life in close proximity to one or the other of us at all times and has attached and assimilated into our daily lives in a very different way from Gertie.

Now, if it were only cool enough in Texas for me to dress Pico properly!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I have 3 skin kids which are getting older. Peechie is just like having a little baby. I baby her big time so does my husband. She sooo good she deserves being babied!!!! 

Peechie's Mom - Karen


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Alot of ppl. dont understand how we feel about our babies







All or kids are grown & the babies have diffenitly taken their place. They are spoiled in every way & I like others cannot even imagine my life without them. They have my heart wrapped in their little paws! Everything we plan is also planned with them in mind.A malt is so different from any other breed,they are our babies


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Teddy is totally my baby boy...and I am so happy that God brought him into my life at a time when my daughter was moving out and I would have normally been so depressed. Teddy brought joy and makes me laugh everyday...and I always feel like he needs me so he is a total baby boy. I always wanted a boy and was not able to have another so it was a total surprise that Teddy came into my life and is just that.

I too would not make any discision without thinking of Teddy first and I too could not leave him behind....I couldn't my daughter and I can't my little boy.

Susan


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Oh my where do I start? I never thought I would get over the death of my show dog (a Sheltie). Over two years after losing her I knew it was time for another dog. Years ago before the Sheltie I wanted a Maltese. Back then (before computer) I couldn't find one. Small towns just don't seem to have that breed. 

I found a Sheltie and loved her and spent all my time with her. She was Tracking trained, Therapy trained, Obed trained, we did shows for school children with all the tricks she could do. (answer phone, bring a tissue to me when I sneezed, etc.) In my mind there was no better.

I was lucky this go around. Computers!!!!! I started my search. Called a friend that had a Malt to get the low-down on the breed. I frankly thought she was a little nuts when she would tell me how she "loved her dog" or how the dog played a role in the family. Ummmmmm what was I getting into. You can't let a dog steal your heart!!!!! Dogs need to be put in their place!!!! After all they are just DOGS!!!!!

NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! These little balls of fur are heart stealers!!!! No one is good enough for OUR BABIES!!! Someone comes up to our dog we are thinking, "wonder if their hands are clean?" or "I hope they don't try to take him."
These little darlings have a way of looking into our eyes and we MELT.

Even our husbands get a grin a mile wide when the little ones come running up to them. I even caught my hubby telling little Tucker, "I love you" 

Enough said!!!! Yes they are our babies!!!!


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">yes. Peaches is definately my baby







. She is 5 months old and is my heart and soul














. I love love love her to death!!!







</span>


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

OH YEAH. He is totally our son! When hubby decided that one of us should take a second job- and it would be him. His reasoning: someone's gotta be home with the kiddo. And by kiddo, he meant our Maltese boy Paris.

When we were shopping for a new truck, we also considered where he would sit as a factor...

Water delivery to the house each month includes a 5 gallon bottle just for his needs, in distilled water.

Bath time is a family affair. Daddy sits by the tub while mom and son are in the tub, washing. 

I could just go on and on, but we love our little guy!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

we put a dog pillow on the centor console of the expedition...so that gruffi is able to lay down and look out the window. LOL


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jul 13 2005, 11:44 PM
> *we put a dog pillow on the centor console of the expedition...so that gruffi is able to lay down and look out the window.  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81169*


[/QUOTE]

We're getting a Dodge Ram. Center console is big and roomy, so that's where the doggy seat will go too!


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi,
I could not agree w/you more. My "baby" Cha Cha is the sweetest most loving puppy ever.... She is 8 months old today, and since I got her 5 months ago, I do not go out in the evening much either as I cannnot bear to leave her alone.
I buy her EVERYTHING REALLY... From real Chanel carrybags to jewel harnesses. clothes etc. It gives me great joy. These baby's are so worth every dime! But.... Most of all they deserve all the LOVE we can give them! They are such kind and gentle creatures..... My little girl is a 3lb. baby.. I love to sqeeze & cuddle her up, but have to be careful!! She is DELICIOUS!!!!!!















Jellybn1


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@Jul 8 2005, 11:46 AM
> *Hi everybody.  Today i was holding Bella and breathing in her fur and an overwhelming sense of peace just washed over me.  I got Bella because I wanted a baby girl (im talking about a human baby girl) but I'm not married and I'm still in school completing my Masters, and unfortuntely, I don't have the resources to adopt on my own.  Did anyone else get a maltese because they want a child?  I'm just curious.  I've been getting a lot of strange looks lately because I baby Bella like crazy, but no one seems to realize that she is my baby.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79393*


[/QUOTE]

I didn't realize how human I was going to get my babies til I got them. I'm sure it's not healthy or "right" how I treat them, but more than anything, I want them to be happy.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I have really enjoyed everyones stories, keep them coming!
I had another reminder of how much Bella means to me yesterday. The graduate program has been really rough on me and on my way home from school I just wanted to cry, but when I got home Bella greeted me like she always does and I couldn't have stayed upset if I tried! In two minutes she convinced me I could graduate and that I'm not an idiot. Shes always all over me when I get home, as if I've been gone for weeks (it was just two hours) and she reminds me why I get up in the morning. I get along better with Bella than I do most humans, and I'm so glad you all understand what I mean.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

WELL, my sister, cynthia, woke up in the middle of the night because gruffi woke up FREAKING out. so cynthia got up, an on the bed...was a SPIDER. he didnt go back into bed till cynthia killed it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jul 16 2005, 12:02 AM
> *WELL, my sister, cynthia, woke up in the middle of the night because gruffi woke up FREAKING out.  so cynthia got up, an on the bed...was a SPIDER.  he didnt go back into bed till cynthia killed it.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Lexi is scared to death of lady bugs (or anything she _thinks_ is a lady bug, i.e. a spot on the wall/ceiling). She goes nuts barking and whining until I kill it.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey is my baby too. My son is 21 and out of the house and my stepdaughter is away at college. My son and I weren't very close when he went through his teenage years but now that he is "normal" again we are now close, but what 21 year old boy wants to hang around his mother? So along came Lacey. I know alot of my coworders think I am just crazy but they put up with me and my daily stories about the wonderful new thing Lacey has done. I figure if I have to hear about their children they can listen about my "child." Plus I do figure out their pay so they have to be nice to me! Every new employee who is hired has to go through orientation and part of that is looking at pictures of Lacey!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

lexi is sooo cute!!!! i wish ellie would get scared of things...she likes to rub her nose and then lick roly polys. its so gross on a walk cuz there's lots out here, and the girls would go to sniff them...and touch them with their nose...and then they'll roll up into a ball...and if it starts to roll....they'll stare at it. LOL


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jul 16 2005, 04:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lexi is scared to death of lady bugs (or anything she _thinks_ is a lady bug, i.e. a spot on the wall/ceiling). She goes nuts barking and whining until I kill it.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81947
[/B][/QUOTE]
lol, didn't lexi have a lady bug costume, or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Jul 16 2005, 09:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
lol, didn't lexi have a lady bug costume, or am I thinking of someone else?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82039
[/B][/QUOTE]























LOL! I forgot about that.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jul 17 2005, 02:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]























LOL! I forgot about that.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82157
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------

